# When I retire, I have plans...musical plans



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I want to buy a house with some decent amount of land around it and convert part of it to a music studio that can be used for recording or rehearsals. I'd like to have lounge area, an impromptu jam area, some small stuff for sale like strings, straps, etc. Memorabilia, books, magazines. A place where musicians can come, get comfortable and make music.

What do you think?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have had similar thoughts myself, except it would be by invitation only. I want a camping component as well.

However...

A friend tried to organize a musician's club and the purchase of a clubhouse but never got it off the ground. We tossed ideas around for a couple of years but always fell short in the money area unless he simply paid for everything outright (which he was able to do) and then slowly made his money back through rental, dues, fundraising, etc. Life has a way of interrupting good ideas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2018)

and host your own Riff Wrath style jam.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Thoughts on location? Out in the country? Near a town or city?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you plan to make any profit from the house?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The problem, as I see it, is the farther you go to get away from it all (the required isolation), the harder it is to get a group of people to make the trek. 

I have a house in the suburbs - not much isolation - that I practice and jam at and we are limited by the nearness of the neighbors. But I usually don't have a problem getting people to attend, because I'm not a long ways away for most of them.

As far as selling stuff? Yea, I really should do that. LOL


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Budda said:


> Do you plan to make any profit from the house?


Nope. It will be our retirement home. Most likely a bungalow format.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I think @High/Deaf has it. Watched a good archery store wither and die when they moved it to their own property. Great store, nice and big, room for a full outdoor range but too far out the way for meaningful volume in a sort of niche product anyways. It was a great spot but just too inconvenient As long as your plans are for you and not costing you, or you can afford to do so then that's all good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2018)

ZeroGravity said:


> I think @High/Deaf has it. Watched a good archery store wither and die when they moved it to their own property. Great store, nice and big, room for a full outdoor range but too far out the way for meaningful volume in a sort of niche product anyways.


Maybe it should be guitars and archery.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> I think @High/Deaf has it. Watched a good archery store wither and die when they moved it to their own property. Great store, nice and big, room for a full outdoor range but too far out the way for meaningful volume in a sort of niche product anyways. It was a great spot but just too inconvenient As long as your plans are for you and not costing you, or you can afford to do so then that's all good.


Yeah. I have some idea that a Hedley Grange is what I’d like but maybe not what is needed.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> Yeah. I have some idea that a Hedley Grange is what I’d like but maybe not what is needed.


Now. of course as we all know, "want" and "need" is entirely separate discussion...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

May I suggest the A.E.S. Standard:

Interior dimensions: 10' high x 16' wide x 26' long

You will defeat most potential acoustic problems without special treatments. Absorb reverb to half a second or less, and everybody will hear everything clearly. Record off-the-floor with comfortable set-ups. Etc.

The size should be large enough to accommodate all the amenities you mentioned.

--------------------------------

Sorry to be a PITA, but yet once again: don't even start dreaming without studying this text:

http://www.roletech.net/books/HandbookAcoustics.pdf

Download now and start studying applicable chapters. The alternative is throwing money around and endless half-baked discussions. Sounds harsh, but you will thank the author countless times.

And BTW, I am a "new-comer" in an underpopulated corner of the prairies and yes it took awhile (about a year) to find other available musicians. Retired from the local bar band and just forming a second band with singer-songwriter -- the first in my little garage studio.

Here's my build thread, a modest DIY project, with a budget of about $20,000:

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/studio-from-scratch-progress-the-final-product.136585/

Check it out for yourself. I am no expert and may very well be one of those guys that has just learned enough to be dangerous.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Maybe it should be guitars and archery.


Got my vote!

The last rented place we lived in was over a huge (for in town) double garage. I could shoot diagonally across it or into it from outside (it had a back overhead door).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Guitarchery.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Mooh said:


> Got my vote!
> 
> The last rented place we lived in was over a huge (for in town) double garage. I could shoot diagonally across it or into it from outside (it had a back overhead door).


My bow has been sitting for quite a while now without any convenient place to shoot. I have an average size garage so it doesn't really have enough distance.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Nope. It will be our retirement home. Most likely a bungalow format.


If it's basically your home open to friends, I say have at 'er.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Thoughts on location? Out in the country? Near a town or city?


You have to be either isolated enough, or insulated enough, that you can go 24hrs when required.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I had the same thought. The reality would be all Dads and retirees which is fine. Music is music. Would be fun to add a bar and operate as a booze can on weekends. But that would be illegal...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2018)

BSTheTech said:


> Would be fun to add a bar and operate as a booze can on weekends. But that would be illegal...


BYOB


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> BYOB


Great idea but doesn’t pay the rent on the soon to be TU Jazz club I’m thinking about. Hmm wonder what our archaic BC liquor laws say about bringing booze into a Membership only establishment? Any lodge members here?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I used to think about doing that. The old adage always comes to mind though. 

How do you make a small fortune with a recording studio? Start with a large fortune.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> I want to buy a house with some decent amount of land around it and convert part of it to a music studio that can be used for recording or rehearsals. I'd like to have lounge area, an impromptu jam area, some small stuff for sale like strings, straps, etc. Memorabilia, books, magazines. A place where musicians can come, get comfortable and make music.
> 
> What do you think?


This is pretty much my plan when I win the lottery.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> I want to buy a house with some decent amount of land around it and convert part of it to a music studio that can be used for recording or rehearsals. I'd like to have lounge area, an impromptu jam area, some small stuff for sale like strings, straps, etc. Memorabilia, books, magazines. A place where musicians can come, get comfortable and make music.
> 
> Great idea Marc. I look forward to going to your new home.LOL
> PS: will bring beer.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2018)

BYOPot


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

1SweetRide I think this is an awesome plan. But I have to ask- are you married? And if you are would this plan require a divorce before starting?

Just wondering...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Johnny Spune said:


> 1SweetRide I think this is an awesome plan. But I have to ask- are you married? And if you are would this plan require a divorce before starting?
> 
> Just wondering...


I’ve setup a secret lawyer contingency fund.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just don't let old guy health issues get in your way.


----------



## double_a (Jun 4, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> I want to buy a house with some decent amount of land around it and convert part of it to a music studio that can be used for recording or rehearsals. I'd like to have lounge area, an impromptu jam area, some small stuff for sale like strings, straps, etc. Memorabilia, books, magazines. A place where musicians can come, get comfortable and make music.
> 
> What do you think?



I love the idea. I will be doing something similar in Four years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> I had the same thought. The reality would be all Dads and retirees which is fine. Music is music. Would be fun to add a bar and operate as a booze can on weekends. But that would be illegal...


On site still. Moonshine fueled house concerts.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> Just don't let old guy health issues get in your way.


I’m trying!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

double_a said:


> I love the idea. I will be doing something similar in Four years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We should collaborate.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> On site still. Moonshine fueled house concerts.


Hmm, can I get insurance for that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> Hmm, can I get insurance for that?


Have everyone sign disclaimers as they walk in. lol

As for raising funds, run it like old time Juke Joints?
Have a tip jar for donations?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Funny that I am reading this. 

When the kids leave we are selling our house and moving out to the sticks just to get away. My husband has promised to either build me a custom studio or renovate a room or out building to my specs. 

My husband is very anal when it comes to building stuff, carpentry etc. so I can be guaranteed a really sweet renovation or build. 

I am planning to do a lot of self promotion and advertising to get this off the ground. 

I really want this idea to fly. I will make this happen because I want this badly. 

ETA 2 yrs when I can take advantage of Freedom 55.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Player99 said:


> Maybe it should be guitars and archery.


For some reason I get this image of old beater guitars mounted as targets while guitarchers wander the trails locating, sighting and shooting.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lola said:


> Funny that I am reading this.
> 
> When the kids leave we are selling our house and moving out to the sticks just to get away. My husband has promised to either build me a custom studio or renovate a room or out building to my specs.
> 
> ...


You’re not so far away, I’ll have to come visit to get some ideas. You’ll be ready before me.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Have everyone sign disclaimers as they walk in. lol
> 
> As for raising funds, run it like old time Juke Joints?
> Have a tip jar for donations?


Knowing musicians, I’ll have to nail the thing down lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> You have to be either isolated enough, or insulated enough, that you can go 24hrs when required.


That was my idea. Start with a basic good isolated layout (below grade room, park next door, only one neighbor close) and then insulate as required. 

Funny thing is, after a few 'off the rails' parties, I kind of soured on late, late jams and parties. I'm now more into hosting band practices (electric in the jam room with just band members and maybe spouses) while hosting bigger acoustic jams and parties upstairs. I find acoustic jams more inclusive and easier on the non-players. 

And as I get older, playing past 3 AM, oops, 1:30 AM, errrr, I mean 11 PM, is less appealing. Age and exhaustion have replaced the need for insulation.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> And as I get older, playing past 3 AM, oops, 1:30 AM, errrr, I mean 11 PM, is less appealing. Age and exhaustion have replaced the need for insulation.


You're getting up way too early.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> You're getting up way too early.


Yep!

Sadly, I'm more likely to be waking up now at times I used to be going to bed only a decade or so ago. I blame that prostate thingy. Getting old sucks, but the alternative is much worse, eh?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Yep!
> 
> Sadly, I'm more likely to be waking up now at times I used to be going to bed only a decade or so ago. I blame that prostate thingy. Getting old sucks, but the alternative is much worse, eh?


Waking up? Naps? Just had an afternoon nap starting at 1 this aft and just waking up to a nice hot tea. The month of December was an exhausting month.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

After naps or if I awake early in the morning I like to plug in the guitar and crank it up. Gets the blood flowing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Johnny Spune said:


> After naps or if I awake early in the morning I like to plug in the guitar and crank it up. Gets the blood flowing.


I agree. I usually get up for a couple of hours around 3 am and put headphones on and I am ready to go.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've thought about doing something like that--but it wouldn't even need to be retirement for me.
But funds to do that elude me--but somewhere outside the city--but close (& in 5 to 10 years it would probably be in the city...)

But a dedicate music space-both my stuff & some stuff for guests as well (Some guests could use my gear--I'd be okay with some of them)
And even looking at opening it for bands to hire it out as well...

it will probably never happen for a variety of reasons, beyond paying for it--but hey--it would be cool.

And having space for cabins, trailer/tent spaces, etc--would be cool too


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2018)

Now that pot's legal what's the point?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My retirement plan ...........


----------

